# Transmisor de TV 100mW



## lsedr (Jul 21, 2010)

Vamos a hacer este transmisor que usa un 2n3866 de 5w de salida rf.

Miren el video





Aqui un amplificador rf de 5 w
http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=648


----------



## NINOCHIP (Jul 21, 2010)

No entiendo. Creo que hay una mezclade datos.

Primero dice: "*Transmisor de TV 100mW"*

Despues: "Aqui un amplificador rf de 5 w"
http://electronics-diy.com/electroni...tic.php?id=648 
traducido:
http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.eleccircuit.com/uhf-tv-linear-amplifier-5-w-by-blw98/&ei=ZmtHTPWGFYSzuAez_50v&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CCsQ7gEwAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dblw98%26hl%3Des
 "Este pequeño circuito es un amplificador lineal para la conducción de pequeños transmisores de TV UHF. 
Su ganancia es de 7 dB y puede amplificar una señal entre 450-800 MHz. 
Usted puede conducir el circuito con la señal de 1 a 1,5 vatios. 
Mejor uso de doble capa de PCB con la segunda capa conectado a tierra. 
Utilice una fuente de alimentación estabilizada de 25 voltios y por lo menos 5Amps.​ 
 Este circuito lleva un blw98 costo 140 Euros http://www.donberg.ie/catalogue/semiconductors/semiconductors_bd-bt/blw_98.html 

Hoja de datos:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/BLW98.pdf

 Lo que me llama la atencion en este circuito, es que en el esquema no figura ningun choke.

 Tampoco me queda claro la potencia de entrada.




 Tambien hablas de un transmisor TV con un 2n3866 pero rinde 3 watt en FM y cuesta alrrededor de los 10 dolares:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-74958703-transistor-2n3866-signetics-thompson-_JM_

 Me parece que con el 2n3866 se puede llegar a sacar una potencia para TV no mas de 2 Watt que no es poca cosa !!!.

Me anoto para construirlo pero falta en esquema.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2010)

bueno es que en el datasheet dice que al 2n3866 puede disipar 5 watts maximo , pero como esto nunca se logra coloque el amplificador que esta escrito mas abajo.

estare haciendo el transmisor de tv....


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola, no se si estoy mal, pero no veo el diagrama, menos el pcb .


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 4, 2010)

lserd, alguna novedad del transmisor de tv???? te funciono? 
me gustaria hacerlo cuando termine mis proyectos de fm


----------



## lsedr (Ago 4, 2010)

bueno todavia en mi area no encuentro el transistor


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 5, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> bueno todavia en mi area no encuentro el transistor



que pena, cuando lo encuestres y ensambles el circuito avisanos, si lo hago antes voy a postear fotos


----------



## lsedr (Ago 28, 2010)

construi este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-tv-1-3-watts-lm1889-42464/

si no se consigue el diodo varicap, sustituirlo por un 1N4003 y colocarle un C de 20 a 33 pF en paralelo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 29, 2010)

gracias por la info, lo tendre en cuenta cuando lo arme


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2010)

2n3866 de 5w? es un transistor que puede llegar a 1w siendo muy generoso y el precio está alrededor de un dólar.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 30, 2010)

es verdad, el 2n3866 llega a 1W, mas de eso creo que no se le puede sacar, levantando el voltage se estropearia el transistor


----------

